# Little Blue Run Lake? WV-PA line



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone know?

I was searching around for some more Ohio River feeder creeks to explore, and found the 'Little Blue Run Lake'.

It looks to me to be a massive industrial slurry/ sediment pond.
IS IT DEAD, or could there be fish in it?

I specifically like the way the N E side looks,,, with all of those trees laying in shallow water,,, it kinda says CRAPPIE/ Bass?
IF the run-off isn't tainted, the creek should produce some good spots for bait,,,, and at the mouth,,,, maybe everything???

There's even a better looking spot,,, a larger feeder creek just South of rt376
But I can't find the name. 
Interesting


----------



## bigsplash (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Doboy, And thanks for the intro on my Shenango thread. 

As far as Blue Run, That is where they pump the waste sludge from the Bruce Mansfield Power Plant, If there are fish in there, They probably have 3 eyes and swim backwards. Now if you look on google maps and find the Ambridge reservoir,Which is close by Blue Run. Now that just might be the best fishing lake in Pa. Problem is that they patrol the lake and its not open to public fishing. But if you knew someone that lives next to lake, You might be in for the time of your life with that lil honey hole.

Have you been back to the Beaver River lately? If your ever in the area again give me a holler and I'll meet you down there.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Does anyone know?
> 
> I was searching around for some more Ohio River feeder creeks to explore, and found the 'Little Blue Run Lake'.
> 
> ...


If that large feeder creek your referring to is on the SE side of 376 that is likely Raccoon Creek. I live about 5 miles up stream from the Ohio and that creek runs behind my property. And yes it is a good fishing spot.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Misdirection. Thanks 
That feeder that I was looking at is on the SW side of 376. Above 'the Smoke Stacks'.
Jbertin & I was wondering,,, is there a hot-water-discharge above 'The Dam'?
And where would be the closest place to launch? Beaver River?
And Ya, I was 'lick'n-my-lips when I googled up that Ambridge reservoir! And thinking Deer, Bow????
And as a feeder to the Ohio,,, it's gotta be good. 
Someday I'll find the time to check it out. Is there a place to park at the mouth?

And Bigsplash,,, "If your ever in the area again give me a holler and I'll meet you down there." 
(SHHHHHHH Super secret,, I promised lol) 
I will give you a call.
As soon as the water drops a tad,,, I'll be there!
Thanks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm still pretty sure your referring to Raccoon Creek. There is a nice launch across the Ohio River from the Beaver River. Basically exit at Monaca from 376 and head towards the mall. Turn left at the second light on Broadhead Road. Follow it down past Lowe's to the bottom of the hill. Turn left on any road down there and follow out to the river. Turn left and it takes you to the launch. Nice parking and fisherman friendly. As far as Ambridge Res...unless you know someone you are outta luck. Another nice place is the back lake at Raccoon Creek State Park. Most people don't know or think about it, but its right on the map. Its on the other side of Route 18. And there are NO deer out this way, none, you might as well stay home

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

